# trogstellen



## Daffodil100

Could someone please tell me what trogstellen is in English?

It's applied in airport. Here's the picture I got from Google.

http://www.google.com.hk/imglanding...s=isch:1&start=1#tbnid=43az9yDOjl7_EM&start=5


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hi,

I guess it's called an idle station in English.

http://www.preciamolen.nl/nl/bandweger_wegen.html

Brown


----------



## NewtonCircus

I think this is called a "Roller Assembly".


----------



## Daffodil100

Thank you very much for the help of you two.


----------



## lichterflug

I'm Dutch, but I never heard this word before..


----------



## NewtonCircus

lichterflug said:


> I'm Dutch, but I never heard this word before..


 
U zal waarschijnlijk ook nooit van een "golfpijpaansluiting" of een "decimatiefilter" gehoord hebben.

Mensen die aktief zijn in een bepaald vakgebied gebruiken nu eenmaal bepaalde termen die niemand anders gebruikt. Sommige bestaan zelfs enkel binnen de vier muren van een bedrijf.

Zo komt de term "trogstellen" enkel voor binnen het mileu van transportbandfabrikanten om het onderdeel te beschrijven waarop de banden lopen.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## killerbees

From what I can tell, it refers to things called trough idlers, as a search for "trogstellen" mostly yielded images of rollers/idlers specifically of this shape. I can't tell you much else about it (other than that it is specialized terminology.)


----------

